# Hells Bay Guide??



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been looking at the HB Guide and it seems to be priced a lot cheaper than most of the older Hell's Bay hulls. Why does it seem (at least to me) that there is very little love for this hull?? I heard it was designed to do a lot of things well, but only does a few ok! Thoughts??


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry I cant help but I always wondered the same thing


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I love the guide and owned a 2004 for a short period of time. The guide is a bigger flat bottom skiff so compared to the Waterman/Whipray 17.8 it's less desirable. If you're fishing 3-4 people or looking for something for the family it's the perfect skiff. The ride is hard to beat, but when it comes to poling it isn't the most agile thing on the water. The wide beam and sponsons make it sluggish when turning, which may steer people towards something skinnier.

In my opinion, the guide is one of the best all-around skiffs on the water. You can run friends/family to the beach, fish skinny and it's built like a tank.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a great boat, does a lot of things great and has a great ride. In fact if it would fit in my garage I'd trade my Whip for one.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Some of you older fly guys might know the name Ted Juracsik. He has a little get-away place in Chokoloskee and has a HB Guide (side console) with an ole school 2 smoke Yami 90, as his personal skiff. Then again, he uses a trolling motor.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> I have been looking at the HB Guide and it seems to be priced a lot cheaper than most of the older Hell's Bay hulls. Why does it seem (at least to me) that there is very little love for this hull?? I heard it was designed to do a lot of things well, but only does a few ok! Thoughts??


I've fished on a good friend's 2003 Guide for the last 10 years or more, once a 90 2 stroke, now 115 pro xs great combo,speed and fuel econ.
It gets shallow , decent ride across the route from lower matecumbe all the way to rogers river.etc.
Skids a wee bit in turns, great boat to fish 2 anglers and guide.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! Everyone was steering me away from this skiff but I wanted to hear other opinions!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I know a couple guides here in Texas who run them. They like them for the tunnel hull and the fact that they still float super skinny.

I think they're probably a little less desirable in FL where a tunnel generally isn't needed and you sacrifice some of the ride & performance characteristics because of it. The width of the hull makes it a little more difficult to pole and spin quickly.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

bonecracker,
Sent you a PM, I have a 2000 Guide, give me a shout if you want to talk to me about it.


----------

